# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  Eurogenes K13 updated

## Pr0_

Distance to:
Pr0_

3.79664325
Albanian_Gheg

4.28297794
Torbesh_average

4.28754009
Albanian

4.98221838
Macedonian

5.02259893
Macedonian_South

5.69432173
Macedonian_North

5.75747558
Greek_Thessaly

5.77369033
Albanian_Tosk

5.84101019
Vlach(Aromanian)_average

6.35121248
Greek_Eastern-Macedonia

7.03433721
Greek_Northeast

7.24302423
Greek_West_Macedonia

7.39136659
Italian

7.40062835
Greek_Central_Macedonia

7.57514356
Italian_Romagna

7.83878817
Greek_Western-Thrace

7.96069721
Greek

8.13317896
Bulgaria_Northeastern

8.13564994
Italian_Emilia

8.16505971
Italian_Tuscan

8.18396603
Greek_West

8.28169669
Bosniak_Sandzak

8.31214774
Bulgaria_Southcentral

8.37268774
Bulgaria_Southeastern

8.43858400
Bulgaria_Southwestern



2 Populations:


Target: Pr0_
Distance: 0.9810% / 0.98101958 | R2P

69.8
Albanian_Gheg



30.2
Italian_Friuli_VG




3 Populations:


Target: Pr0_
Distance: 0.5764% / 0.57635829 | R3P

63.8
Macedonian



33.3
Italian_Lombardy



2.9
Mandean

----------


## lacreme

Can you post your coordinates ?

----------


## kingjohn

there is new calculator in vahaduo ( any way first time i see it ) 
it called *k13 how mediterranean are you 

**K13 How Mediterranean are you? (Gixajo)*

Distance to:
adam

*5.42805674*
*Mediterranean:Greek_Cyclades*

*5.46761374*
*Mediterranean:Greek_Crete*

6.17613957
Mediterranean:Malta

6.80357259
Mediterranean:Sicily

8.39613006
Mediterranean:Greek_Chios

17.49330729
Mediterranean:Greek_Cypriot

19.78877712
Mediterranean:Corsica

33.67771621
Mediterranean:Spanish_Murcia

38.63581758
Scandinavian&Germanic:West_German

40.34536529
Scandinavian&Germanic:South_Dutch

41.26763744
Mediterranean:Sardinian

43.43794885
Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian_Lviv

44.43319142
Slav&Baltic:South_Polish

45.01219057
Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian

45.94758971
British_Isles:English_Southeast

45.96239550
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_German

46.45363603
British_Isles:English_Midlands

46.88347790
British_Isles:English

47.10363468
British_Isles:English_Southwest

47.50730470
Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian_Belgorod

47.74253868
British_Isles:English_North

47.81468289
British_Isles:Welsh

48.41253660
Scandinavian&Germanic :Laughing: anish

48.42018691
Slav&Baltic:Polish

48.67091431
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_Dutch



p.s
most of my ancestery is western jewish 
so with 1/4 bulgarian i get some north eastern vibe tendecy 
that *make me cluster artificialy with crete*

----------


## torzio

> there is new calculator in vahaduo ( any way first time i see it ) 
> it called *k13 how mediterranean are you 
> 
> **K13 How Mediterranean are you? (Gixajo)*
> 
> Distance to:
> adam
> 
> *5.42805674*
> ...



not that good for me


Target: TorzioK13
Distance: 0.6602% / 0.66020537


55.9
Mediterranean



30.9
Scandinavian&Germanic



13.2
Slav&Baltic

----------


## kingjohn

> not that good for me
> 
> 
> Target: TorzioK13
> Distance: 0.6602% / 0.66020537
> 
> 
> 55.9
> Mediterranean
> ...



you are *north italian* ( to much celtic genes) :Laughing:

----------


## Angela

Not great fits...

Distance to:
Angela

7.79278512
Mediterranean:Corsica

14.06393860
Mediterranean:Spanish_Murcia

16.33948592
Mediterranean:Sicily

16.66200468
Mediterranean:Greek_Cyclades

19.17721304
Mediterranean:Malta

22.84825157
Mediterranean:Greek_Crete

24.63980925
Scandinavian&Germanic:West_German

24.94044907
Mediterranean:Greek_Chios

25.63121339
Scandinavian&Germanic:South_Dutch

31.14413910
British_Isles:English_Southeast

31.53815943
British_Isles:English_Midlands

31.88900751
British_Isles:English_Southwest

31.95539860
Mediterranean:Sardinian

31.99313208
British_Isles:English

32.73974801
British_Isles:Welsh

32.94070127
British_Isles:English_North

33.34474471
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_German

34.08410627
British_Isles:Scottish

34.08764439
British_Isles:Irish_Leinster

34.86461387
Scandinavian&Germanic :Laughing: anish

34.88279662
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_Dutch

34.89513147
British_Isles:Irish

34.94511125
Mediterranean:Greek_Cypriot

35.02520664
British_Isles:Irish_Munster

35.32991933
British_Isles:Irish_Ulster

----------


## Duarte

Vahaduo Eurogenes K13 updatedDistance to:
Duarte

5.53979241
Spanish_Extremadura

5.98825517
Spanish

6.06632508
Portuguese

6.15221098
Spanish_Murcia

6.28526054
Spanish_Andalucia

6.37480980
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon

6.42070090
Spanish_Galicia

6.55780451
Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha

6.95989224
Spanish_Valencia

7.30878923
Spanish_Cataluna

7.48357535
Spanish_Cantabria

8.82678311
French_South

8.98735222
Spanish_Aragon

10.00519365
Southwest_French

10.68474614
Swiss-Italian2

11.39692941
Italian_Aosta_Valley

11.66167226
French_Provence

11.76408943
Italian_Piedmont

11.89502417
Swiss_Italian

12.08875097
French

12.53277304
Italian_Lombardy

13.34747916
Italian_Trentino

13.40388750
Italian_Veneto

13.79982971
French_Central

14.48840226
Italian_Liguria



Vahaduo K13 how Mediterranean You Are (Gixajo)
Distance to:
Duarte

6.14765069
Mediterranean:Spanish_Murcia

18.06304515
Mediterranean:Corsica

20.42529314
Scandinavian&Germanic:South_Dutch

20.53350676
Scandinavian&Germanic:West_German

24.86140583
British_Isles:English_Southeast

25.08467859
British_Isles:English_Southwest

25.11136396
British_Isles:English_Midlands

25.50031765
British_Isles:English

26.01819748
British_Isles:Welsh

26.38465653
British_Isles:English_North

27.37159477
British_Isles:Irish_Leinster

27.68882807
British_Isles:Scottish

28.09034176
British_Isles:Irish

28.21816082
British_Isles:Irish_Munster

28.33622240
British_Isles:Irish_Ulster

28.45690777
British_Isles:West_Scottish

28.62665716
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_German

28.82540199
British_Isles:Irish_Connacht

29.03710385
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_Dutch

29.22382247
Scandinavian&Germanic-Danish

29.85733913
Mediterranean:Sicily

30.31689463
Mediterranean:Greek_Cyclades

31.71375884
Scandinavian&Germanic:Norwegian

32.23036767
Mediterranean:Sardinian

32.43670760
Mediterranean:Malta



In the input data (source) only Iberians from Murcia are listed as Mediterranean. The others are not?

----------


## kingjohn

> Not great fits...
> Distance to:
> Angela
> 
> 7.79278512
> Mediterranean:Corsica
> 
> 14.06393860
> Mediterranean:Spanish_Murcia
> ...


Yes , not great 
But at least logic  :Thinking: 
Since your ancestery is tuscan 
Aren't corsicans close to tuscans 
Autosomally speaking ?
There is sure some overlapp  :Cool V:  :Smile:

----------


## italouruguayan

Beyond the obvious distance because I am mixed, my results are similar to those of the Italians ...

Distance to:	italouruguayan

23.91299647	Mediterranean:Corsica
24.90332406	Mediterranean:Spanish_Murcia
26.96738586	Mediterranean:Greek_Cyclades
27.29649978	Mediterranean:Sicily
28.77876995	Mediterranean:Malta
29.07478117	Scandinavian&Germanic:West_German
30.26506897	Scandinavian&Germanic:South_Dutch
31.64088652	Mediterranean:Greek_Crete
34.13251675	Mediterranean:Greek_Chios
34.53622880	British_Isles:English_Southeast
34.95879002	British_Isles:English_Midlands
35.27228374	British_Isles:English
35.32653818	British_Isles:English_Southwest
35.63903618	Scandinavian&Germanic:North_German
35.99799856	British_Isles:English_North
36.09991413	British_Isles:Welsh
37.15995156	Scandinavian&Germanic :Laughing: anish
37.19231641	British_Isles:Irish_Leinster
37.20709072	British_Isles:Scottish
37.30164071	Scandinavian&Germanic:North_Dutch
37.86935833	British_Isles:Irish
38.05188826	British_Isles:Irish_Munster
38.19609142	British_Isles:West_Scottish
38.33234144	British_Isles:Irish_Connacht
38.35340532	British_Isles:Irish_Ulster
38.88956544	Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian_Lviv
39.24414479	Scandinavian&Germanic:Norwegian
39.27172902	Scandinavian&Germanic:Swedish
39.33283870	Slav&Baltic:South_Polish
40.17365057	Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian
42.07065604	Mediterranean:Greek_Cypriot
42.26843976	Mediterranean:Sardinian
42.50080235	Slav&Baltic:Polish
44.22745640	Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian_Belgorod
45.29186572	Slav&Baltic:Russian_Smolensk
45.43655797	Slav&Baltic:Estonian_Polish
45.96197232	Slav&Baltic:Belorussian
46.20432772	Slav&Baltic:Kargopol_Russian
48.50255663	Slav&Baltic:Estonian
50.72215098	Slav&Baltic:Lithuanian

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Good morning everyone: My K13-Updated distances:

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani_Combined

4.25532607
Italian_Sicily

4.28773833
Italian_Molise

4.52933770
Italian_Apulia

4.56533679
Italian_Abruzzo

5.01690143
Italian_Campania

5.39265241
Italian_Basilicata

6.04353373
Malta

6.68124988
Italian_Calabria

6.80743711
Greek_Cyclades

8.08743470
Greek_Ionia

8.32007212
Greek_North_Aegean

8.44736645
Greek_Athens

8.58100810
Italian_Marche

8.63469166
Italian_Lazio

8.69758012
Greek_Andros_Island

9.14972677
Greek_Western-Thrace

9.22547018
Ashkenazi

9.46014271
Greek_Central

9.69979897
Italian_Umbria

9.76494240
Moroccan_Jew

9.78004090
Moldova_Jewish

10.03943225
Greek_Crete

10.06384618
Greek_Symi_Island

10.19856362
Italian_Jewish

10.68287883
Italian_Romagna



My distances: K13 How Mediterranean You Are:

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani_Combined

4.25532607
Mediterranean:Sicily

6.04353373
Mediterranean:Malta

6.80743711
Mediterranean:Greek_Cyclades

10.03943225
Mediterranean:Greek_Crete

12.05409474
Mediterranean:Greek_Chios

12.27579325
Mediterranean:Corsica

20.52582763
Mediterranean:Greek_Cypriot

28.15781861
Mediterranean:Spanish_Murcia

32.33164240
Mediterranean:Sardinian

37.78367902
Scandinavian&Germanic:West_German

39.16580269
Scandinavian&Germanic:South_Dutch

44.92746821
British_Isles:English_Southeast

45.36232468
British_Isles:English_Midlands

45.82707824
British_Isles:English

45.85688389
British_Isles:English_Southwest

46.10106940
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_German

46.37322503
Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian_Lviv

46.70834294
British_Isles:Welsh

46.76089392
British_Isles:English_North

47.01439035
Slav&Baltic:South_Polish

47.74323512
Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian

47.99124399
British_Isles:Scottish

48.07844943
British_Isles:Irish_Leinster

48.08342854
Scandinavian&Germanic :Laughing: anish

48.25050777
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_Dutch

----------


## Angela

> Yes , not great 
> But at least logic 
> Since your ancestery is tuscan 
> Aren't corsicans close to tuscans 
> Autosomally speaking ?
> There is sure some overlapp


Only half Tuscan/Eastern Ligurian; the other half is Emilian, from around Parma.

Also, apparently the Corsican samples in Eurogenes include some French admixed ones, so it makes sense. I doubt I'd be this close to a full Corsican.

Eurogenes' samples are a problem, as he himself has admitted.

----------


## Stuvanè

Distance to:
Eurogenesk13Stuvanè

9.18584237
Mediterranean:Corsica

14.00980371
Mediterranean:Greek_Cyclades

14.65701197
Mediterranean:Sicily

17.28215753
Mediterranean:Spanish_Murcia

17.44706566
Mediterranean:Malta

20.27472811
Mediterranean:Greek_Crete

23.13871647
Mediterranean:Greek_Chios

23.49002341
Scandinavian&Germanic:West_German

24.80999597
Scandinavian&Germanic:South_Dutch

30.69015151
British_Isles:English_Southeast

31.12910375
British_Isles:English_Midlands

31.59359587
British_Isles:English

31.63770219
British_Isles:English_Southwest

31.83645709
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_German

32.51015380
British_Isles:Welsh

32.52189724
British_Isles:English_North

33.40762787
Mediterranean:Greek_Cypriot

33.85353010
Scandinavian&Germanic :Laughing: anish

33.85505428
British_Isles:Scottish

33.93855477
British_Isles:Irish_Leinster

33.96193899
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_Dutch

34.57589912
Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian_Lviv

34.65608605
Mediterranean:Sardinian

34.75614622
Slav&Baltic:South_Polish

34.80008046
British_Isles:Irish

----------


## kingjohn

> *Only half Tuscan/Eastern Ligurian*; the other half is Emilian, from around Parma.
> 
> Also, apparently the Corsican samples in Eurogenes include some French admixed ones, so it makes sense. I doubt I'd be this close to a full Corsican.
> 
> Eurogenes' samples are a problem, as he himself has admitted.



ok 
i always remember you have *some* tuscan heritage  :Cool V: 
yes i know *k12b calculator* is better ....
but i personally like this davidski calculator although it have problems 
especially with refernces since it is not new ...... :Thinking: 
thats why the k13 updated in vahaduo is better now because *there are more refrences*

----------


## Pax Augusta

> you are *north italian* ( to much celtic genes)


Those are more Alpine than Northern Italian average values. The problem with these two-way and three-way models is that they force results, and it's not a best fit for everyone. Then the Mediterranean category encompasses too many different ethnicities from Spanish to Cypriot that occupies too different positions in a PCA, which is contrasted with groups that are much more genetically homogeneous (Slavic, Germanic, British Isles). The question is, what does a Mediterranean category mean genetically?

----------


## Pr0_

> Can you post your coordinates ?


you can message me ?

----------


## Duarte

> Vahaduo Eurogenes K13 updatedDistance to:
> Duarte
> 
> 5.53979241
> Spanish_Extremadura
> 
> 5.98825517
> Spanish
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity: Vahaduo K13 ancient 2way to 7way pops:

Target: Duarte
Distance: 4.9782% / 4.97824823 | R2P

62.9
I3758_Celtiberian_U_



37.1
I8146_Muslim_Iberian(Emirate_of_Granada)2_





Target: Duarte
Distance: 2.2552% / 2.25521726 | R3P

40.6
I8146_Muslim_Iberian(Emirate_of_Granada)2_



30.3
I1274_Iberia_C_brother.of.I1277_4573_ybp



29.1
I5373_England_CA_EBA_4038_ybp





Target: Duarte
Distance: 2.2844% / 2.28435505 | R4P

44.3
I10866_iberia_



19.7
scy304_SG_Moldova_Scythian_SG



18.8
I8146_Muslim_Iberian(Emirate_of_Granada)2_



17.2
san216_Iberia_LN.SG_5666_ybp





Target: Duarte
Distance: 1.8514% / 1.85137016 | R5P

27.5
I8146_Muslim_Iberian(Emirate_of_Granada)2_



23.8
I10866_iberia_



23.0
san216_Iberia_LN.SG_5666_ybp



14.7
I5373_England_CA_EBA_4038_ybp



11.0
scy304_SG_Moldova_Scythian_SG





Target: Duarte
Distance: 1.8112% / 1.81117796 | R6P

23.6
I8146_Muslim_Iberian(Emirate_of_Granada)2_



23.2
san216_Iberia_LN.SG_5666_ybp



22.6
I10866_iberia_



15.4
I5373_England_CA_EBA_4038_ybp



9.7
scy304_SG_Moldova_Scythian_SG



5.5
I3575_Andalusia_Visigoth_





Target: Duarte
Distance: 1.7992% / 1.79920766 | R7P

26.8
I10866_iberia_



21.6
I8146_Muslim_Iberian(Emirate_of_Granada)2_



17.6
I1274_Iberia_C_brother.of.I1277_4573_ybp



13.2
scy304_SG_Moldova_Scythian_SG



9.9
I4144_Germany_Bell_Beaker_dup.I4144.SG_4492_ybp



6.1
san216_Iberia_LN.SG_5666_ybp



4.8
I3575_Andalusia_Visigoth_

----------


## Gedzo

K13

Distance to:
Gedzo

3.01144484
Romania_Banat

3.09195731
Romania_Oltenia

3.11631192
Serb_Southern_Montenegro

3.29006079
Romania_average

3.37576658
Bosniak_Sandzak

3.47749910
Romania_Wallachia

3.48605795
Romania_Dobruja

3.55467298
Romania_Transylvania

3.57716368
Montenegrin

3.61825925
Moldova_South

3.64825986
Romania_Moldavia_South

3.67412575
Bulgaria_Southwestern

3.83330145
Romania_Muntenia

4.27326573
Bulgaria_Northwestern

4.41171169
Bulgaria_average

4.55060436
Romania_Crisana

4.96870204
Bulgaria_Northcentral

5.05682707
Serb_Herzegovina

5.11757755
Serb_Serbia_South

5.24443515
Bulgaria_Southcentral

5.32140019
Romania_Maramures

5.61824706
Serb_Serbia_Vojvodina

5.63967198
Bulgaria_Northeastern

5.82214737
Pomak_Bulgaria

6.16254817
Serb



K13 Mediterranean
Distance to:
Gedzo

20.83086172
Mediterranean:Greek_Cyclades

20.97367636
Mediterranean:Corsica

22.28475712
Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian_Lviv

23.06403260
Scandinavian&Germanic:West_German

23.19651698
Mediterranean:Sicily

23.48500160
Slav&Baltic:South_Polish

23.80086763
Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian

24.75645572
Scandinavian&Germanic:South_Dutch

25.46778553
Mediterranean:Malta

25.48057692
Mediterranean:Greek_Crete

26.11214064
Mediterranean:Spanish_Murcia

27.42536600
Slav&Baltic:Polish

27.65276478
Slav&Baltic:Ukrainian_Belgorod

28.82469774
Mediterranean:Greek_Chios

29.29274313
Scandinavian&Germanic:North_German

29.64601154
Slav&Baltic:Russian_Smolensk

30.23912532
Slav&Baltic:Estonian_Polish

30.28873718
British_Isles:English_Southeast

30.75539465
British_Isles:English_Midlands

31.03272789
Slav&Baltic:Belorussian

31.18757926
British_Isles:English

31.24281357
Slav&Baltic:Kargopol_Russian

31.49421217
British_Isles:English_Southwest

31.94745060
British_Isles:English_North

32.16224339
Scandinavian&Germanic :Laughing: anish




Target: Gedzo
Distance: 2.8318% / 2.83180029 | R2P | ADC: 0.25x RC

53.2
Mediterranean



46.8
Slav&Baltic




Target: Gedzo
Distance: 2.1185% / 2.11845241 | R2P

67.3
Greek_Eastern-Macedonia



32.7
Lower_Silesia

----------


## torzio

> Out of curiosity: Vahaduo K13 ancient 2way to 7way pops:
> 
> Target: Duarte
> Distance: 4.9782% / 4.97824823 | R2P
> 
> 62.9
> I3758_Celtiberian_U_
> 
> 
> ...



is that your K13 ..............I thought we where closer to each other


mine

Target: TorzioK13


22.8
DA195_Hungary_Scythian.SG_2553_ybp



19.4
SZ36_Hungary_Langobard.SG_1442_ybp



17.2
I7043_Hungary_BA_4000_ybp



14.6
I4332_Croatia_MBA_3516_ybp



11.9
I5524_Germany_Bell_Beaker_4250_ybp



8.9
R1221_Lazio_Rome_Renaissance_Italy



3.7
I2165_Bulgaria_EBA_4908_ybp



1.5
Zevakino_Chilikta_IA_IS2

----------


## torzio

Distance to:
TorzioK13

4.46828826
I4331_Croatia_MBA_3526_ybp

4.66495445
R55_Lazio_Rome_Late_Medieval_Italy

4.98345262
SZ43_Hungary_Langobard.SG_1431_ybp

5.12129866
R105_Lazio_Rome_Italy_Late_Antiquity

6.55291538
R474b_Civitavecchia_Etruscan._Iron_Age

6.71230214
NW54_Germany_Early_Medieval.SG_1491_ybp

6.75943045
France_IA_ERS88

6.79164192
R1_Abruzzo_Teramo_Late_Bronze_Age_Italy

7.24492236
RISE483_Hungary_Vatya.SG_3700_ybp

7.37636767
I12515_iberia_

7.51964760
R110_Lazio_Rome_Italy_Late_Antiquity

7.92564824
SZ36_Hungary_Langobard.SG_1442_ybp

7.99860613
I7043_Hungary_BA_4000_ybp

8.12361373
SZ31_Longobard_M_T1a1a_PF5620_U4c2a_60th_century

8.14178727
I7424_morisco_

8.14660666
CL36_longobard_north_italy

8.25780843
I7498_Muslim_Iberian_1000_1100_CE_E1b1b1a1b1a_H3a1 _

8.42678468
R1287_Lazio_Rome_Medieval_Italy

8.56699481
I5759_Switzerland_Bell_Beaker_4178_ybp

8.61572980
I3313_Croatia_Early_IA_2733_ybp

8.61959396
I12514_iberia_

8.64081015
Greece_MBA_Log02

8.69760887
SZ37_Hungary_Langobard_1447_ybp

9.04983425
I5524_Germany_Bell_Beaker_4250_ybp

9.06536265
E09538_Germany_Germany_Bell_Beaker_Augsburg_4288_y bp

----------


## PepsiTwist

Mediterranean K13

Target: Pepsi Twist
Distance: 12.6065% / 12.60651800
92.6 Mediterranean
7.4 British_Isles

----------


## enmety

My results:

Target: MaxK13
Distance: 1.2127% / 1.21272949


51.7
Norwegian


33.6
Belorussian


8.1
Southwest_Finnish


3.6
Moldova_Jewish


1.9
Yemenite_Jewish


1.0
Lebanese_Druze


0.1
Swiss_Italian

----------

